# PAT APP FOR Pontil? help



## Ohio Rob (Dec 22, 2009)

Dug this up with bottles and odds and ends from the 1900-1920's.  I don't know if it is a vase or decantur of some sort.  It is pontiled and bottom embossed "PAT APP FOR No19".  Can it be dated from the embossing and does anyone know what it is?  The top is applied (seam stops about half way up the neck).   It is a thick, frosted glass.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 22, 2009)

Bottom.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2009)

That's actually kind of interesting. Most of the late pontil marked decorative wares seemed to have been made in europe but I assume that was made in the USA?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2009)

If the patent was ever approved, and someone here has a patented version, we're in business, otherwise it will be tough to figure out.. it strikes me as a liquor decanter.. also, just to be an annoying geek, the correct term for the lip of this piece is "tooled" because the lip was shaped by hand, it was not a separate piece of glass applied to the bottle..


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 22, 2009)

Guntherhess - How far back does the term "PAT APP FOR" go?  The dump was odd - a few bottles (Piso's) but a number of odd items.  This was dug there as well.  Another what is it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2009)

The US Patent office goes back to the early 19th century.
 You typically start seeing pat app for at the end of the 19th and into the 20th century.
 I would guess that thing is a decorative item rather than a container from the shape, pontil mark, and frosting but I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyberdigger - Thank you for the correction.  I'm learning a lot on here.  I tried to google the pat app for No 19, but with no success.  Any ideas on the date?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 22, 2009)

Guntherhess - Thank you.  I was always bothered by the PAT APP FOR.  Made it seem less old.  If it's pre 1900's I would give it a little more respect.  My wife has some flowers in it, so it's not with the rest of my bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2009)

not my area of collecting but my wild guess would be first quarter of the 20th century.


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2009)

I SEE FROASTED I THINK PERFUM,BUT...JAMIE


----------

